# Whats your porn name?



## graigdavis (Jun 28, 2004)

This is always pretty funny.  Take your middle name and the street you live on. (or have lived on if its better).

Im Michael Ledgewood


----------



## karissa (Jun 28, 2004)

Lanae Taylor

I kinda always liked that name... hmm....   is that bad?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 28, 2004)

Dale Highland

Not exactly screamining porn star


----------



## photong (Jun 28, 2004)

Madeleine Helene Shawnee

Or

Madeleine Helene Lesperance


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 28, 2004)

peter north



just kidding.



md


----------



## Lula (Jun 28, 2004)

Maria Enes  :?  :roll:


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 28, 2004)

Neil Beaver Place or just Neil Beaver


----------



## Karalee (Jun 28, 2004)

Renata US Highway 93 South 


I doubt Ill get much business.... just a lot of traffic


----------



## karissa (Jun 28, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Renata US Highway 93 South
> 
> 
> I doubt Ill get much business.... just a lot of traffic


 :lmao:


----------



## Tyjax (Jun 28, 2004)

Wesley Ansel, how ironic its practically photographic. Need a screen mate named Annie Adams. Viola, Hardcore Ansel - Adams....


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 28, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Renata US Highway 93 South
> 
> 
> I doubt Ill get much business.... just a lot of traffic



 :LOL:


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 28, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> Neil Beaver Place or just Neil Beaver



   you serious?


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 28, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes I am


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 28, 2004)

You win!


----------



## Karalee (Jun 28, 2004)

:smileys:  This threads hilarious


----------



## terri (Jun 28, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> Neil Beaver Place or just Neil Beaver



Gero definitely wins.    :LOL: 

Mine's another dull one: Lee Crestbrook.    :roll:


----------



## oriecat (Jun 28, 2004)

I always thought you were supposed to use the name of your first pet...


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 28, 2004)

you can do that too.  I think middle names usualy turn out better.  For instance...my first pets name was Squeekers...


----------



## Corry (Jun 28, 2004)

Mine's pretty boring...Either Lyn Elm or Lyn Hickory!  Only two streets I've lived on in the pat 17 years...I was too young to remember the names before that, so I can't use them!


----------



## steve817 (Jun 28, 2004)

Craig Reever


----------



## StvShoop (Jun 28, 2004)

Christopher Wildwood
experience the Wildwood Drive


----------



## havoc (Jun 28, 2004)

I saw this thread sping up on Photo Sig as well. This is a popular sugject.

Its not my pets name and street, but i always wanted to be called Oliver Klozov. Sound it out LOL


----------



## malachite (Jun 28, 2004)

......first name of pet and street lived on huh?

Buddy Thunderbird

yup, sounds like a cheezy porn name alright


----------



## terri (Jun 28, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> ......first name of pet and street lived on huh?
> 
> Buddy Thunderbird
> 
> yup, sounds like a cheezy porn name alright



A definite runner-up!    :LOL:


----------



## ormia (Jun 28, 2004)

Nikki Chene

alright my middle name is Nicole, but if we're going for porno name we might as well jazz it up.

and if we go by the pet name, and then street you grew up on I'm Lovey Villaire.

**edit** oops. wait. First pet would be Nibbles. So that makes me  Nibbles Villaire.


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 28, 2004)

haha, I like Nibbles Villaire


----------



## oriecat (Jun 28, 2004)

See!  The pet names are always better, Squeekers.


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 28, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> See!  The pet names are always better, Squeekers.



 :greenpbl:


----------



## Karalee (Jun 28, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 28, 2004)

Well if it is pets name then it would be Max Beaver.  Either way it is funny


----------



## karissa (Jun 28, 2004)

um...   Sparky Talor? :shock:  :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 28, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> Well if it is pets name then it would be Max Beaver.  Either way it is funny



i knew  a girl with that nickname!!! weird huh?


md


----------



## karissa (Jun 28, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was she a porn star?


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 28, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




she sure as heck acted like it!!!

md


----------



## karissa (Jun 28, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :LOL:


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jun 28, 2004)

Zachary Yule Tree...that just seems messedup
how about Zac "Lightening" Tree


----------



## Karalee (Jun 28, 2004)

If were talking pets as well its either
New Zealand Renata or
New Zealand Highway 93 South

Either way they both suck for me 


...... not literally:!:


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 29, 2004)

Going off the pet/street thing then mine would be :
Benji Nicholson .....
I could SO come out with a crude comment , playing on that name...
but I wont go there....


----------



## malachite (Jun 29, 2004)

> Either way they both suck for me



That's the spirit!   

.........._time for me to run out of the room now_


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 29, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> Max Beaver.



 :shock:


----------



## Darfion (Jun 29, 2004)

Anastasia Beaverhousen


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Using pets name... that would make me

Peaches Hanbury.


----------



## karissa (Jun 29, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Using pets name... that would make me
> 
> Peaches Hanbury.



Nice one...  

What did you name Peaches?


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first dog, a border collie, was named Peaches.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 29, 2004)

With a pets name I would be either 

Butch or Candy Highland.... a little better and I'll think I'll stick with Butch


----------



## karissa (Jun 29, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shock: I love border collies!  Awwwww!  My current pup is a border collie mix and he herds EVERYTHING.  Including our cars.


----------



## Geronimo (Jun 29, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You aint seen nothing till you want a border collie herd children.  My family's current collie does that.


----------



## karissa (Jun 30, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> You aint seen nothing till you want a border collie herd children.  My family's current collie does that.



Yup... my dog.. hurds my cat around also....  it's really funny because.. my cat just gives him this...  "What do you think you are doing?" look.


----------



## Corry (Jun 30, 2004)

Darfion...that's an interesting animation you have at the bottom of you signature!!!


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 30, 2004)

Dax North


----------



## carlita (Jul 2, 2004)

middle name and street would be either...

samantha sageroyal
-OR-
samantha hickory

neither one is terribly amusing.


if i use the first pet's name...

pussysquirrel sageroyal


screw the street name, i could just use my first pet's name and i bet i could bank!


----------



## havoc (Jul 2, 2004)

For some reason sexy Carlita i don't doubt that your first pets name was pussy LOL And yes you would make bank, with or without the hot name


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 2, 2004)

I heard that it was your first pet and mother's maiden name for your porn name, and your middle name and the first street you lived on for your soap opera name.

my porn name = Keisha McBride

my soap opera name = Scott West the 3rd  (lived on west 3rd street)


----------



## nomotiv4all (Jul 3, 2004)

My first pet's name is Kenny
and my street name is Mourewood (no kidding)

Kenny Mourewood !!!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 4, 2004)

carlita said:
			
		

> screw the street name, i could just use my first pet's name and i bet i could bank!



From the pictures of you I've seen so far you could go under the name Ethel Kowalski and you'd still make it big


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 4, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be careful with that.  My australian shepherd tried to herd my dad's pickup and ended up with 75+ stitches across his belly.


----------



## Walt (Jul 4, 2004)

Roy Hoy  :scratch:


----------



## thebassman (Jul 5, 2004)

How about this: Frisky Assiniboine. 

Frisky, my long gone pet guinea pig, and my streat name has the word ass in it... can't get much better than that... hehe.


----------



## DarkEyes (Jul 6, 2004)

I can make a number fo names:
Middle Name: Charles
Streets-
*Hardman
*Varden
*Gibbs

Pets-
*Bouncer (Dog)
*Floyd      (Pink & Grey Gallah)


Hmmm. Lets see...

Hardman Floyd
Bouncer Gibbs
Varden Charles
Charles Hardman

kinda wierd.


----------



## Corry (Jul 6, 2004)

Hardman???  I think you've got one of the juicier ones!


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 6, 2004)

DarkEyes said:
			
		

> Streets-
> *Hardman
> 
> 
> ...



Bouncer Hardman ...
Bingo ... sounds like a porn-star winner to me


----------



## DarkEyes (Jul 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> DarkEyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oww shucks...  Thanks peoples
Not that it matters, but got it wrong. it's not a street, its a road.


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 9, 2004)

DarkEyes said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hardman Road Bouncer :shock:
Oh dear , think I'll give THAT p0rn movie a miss


----------

